# tcpa



## Rahmat (18 Mai 2003)

Hi, vorab liebe Grüße an alle  .

Dies: http://www.againsttcpa.com/index.shtml + vor allem das: http://moon.hipjoint.de/tcpa-palladium-faq-de.html spricht ja jedem satirischen Ansatz meinerseits (frühere Postings) Hohn.
Ich stehe da wie ein naives kleines Kind.
"Die Partei, die Partei, die hat immer, immer Recht ..." ist DDR-Real-Satire, einfach zum Lachen, obiges ist Real-Zynismus übelster Art, durch nichts mehr zu überbieten. Orwell grüßt.
Wann werden Atombombentests endlich auch in Redmond gemacht? :bang:  :bang:  :bang:  :bang: 
Man verzeihe mir meine verständlichen Agressionen.
 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2003)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Wann werden Atombombentests endlich auch in Redmond gemacht?



Ach Rahmat, grüß dich altes Haus, wenn es das nur wäre, da gibt es m.E noch viel, viel , viel schlimmere 
Entwicklungen  in USA , z.B der systematische Abbau von Bürgerrechten unter dem Deckmantel der Terroristenbekämpfung....
Gruß
tf


----------



## Rahmat (18 Mai 2003)

Hi Technofreak,

Ja aber wenn Sie doch wenigstens nur die Bürgerrechte im eigenen Land abbauen würden.   
Oder gehört die Kontrolle über den eigenen PC, die eigene Idendität usw. nicht auch zu meinen Bürgerrechten.
Und wenn ich schon bespitzelt werde, dann möchte ich doch wenigstens von den "eigenen" Geheimdiensten bespitzelt werden und nicht von U$-Privat-Firmen ???

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2003)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich schon bespitzelt werde, dann möchte ich doch wenigstens von den "eigenen" Geheimdiensten bespitzelt werden und nicht von U$-Privat-Firmen ???



Hi Rahmat, 
ob das noch so einen großen Unterschied macht? Die Existenz der berühmten weltweiten Abhörsystems 
mit "E" am Anfand und "n" am Ende, ist ja mittlerweile selbst der EU bekannt.... und welchen
 Zwecken es dient braucht man sich wohl auch nicht allzulange überlegen.
Da es  mittlerweile überhaupt keine Schamgrenze mehr gibt, da reist ein Watschenmann aus USA nach 
Germany um Watschen zu verteilen und der deutsche Durchschnittsbürger begreift noch nicht mal,
 was da abgeht. Kritischer Journalismus existiert in Deutschland anscheinend nur noch in der Rezension des Buchs von Dieter Bohlen...

Gruß
tf


----------



## Rahmat (18 Mai 2003)

....ob das noch so einen großen Unterschied macht?
nicht den geringsten, ich dachte nur so der Ordnung halber, wenn schon verarscht, dann schon selber verarscht, oder so ähnlich.
Wie will ich sagen, wenigstens korrekt ausspioniert nach Recht und Ordnung oder so.

...wg Watschen:
Im Gegenteil, die Oposition schreit "Noch mehr Watschen für Deutschland (bzw. die dt. Regierung)! Wir können nicht genug bekommen!" Die haben da scheinbar auch keinerlei Schamgrenze mehr.
Und ein Teil der deutschen Bevölkerung wählt die Kochs immer und immer wieder....
Welt, Du willst betrogen werden ...

 Rahmat


----------



## Guest (19 Mai 2003)

Moin



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Kritischer Journalismus existiert in Deutschland anscheinend nur noch in der Rezension des Buchs von Dieter Bohlen...
> 
> Gruß
> tf



Gut gegeben. :respekt: 

DA  hilft wohl NUR.
http://www.jgarretthood.com/wallpapers/images/goTUX16003.jpg

M.f.G.

Stan

P.s.: Am besten ich fang mit "Linuxlernen" an. Suse fliecht hier schon rum.


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Mai 2003)

Hey Stan,
sag den Leuten aber bei dem Link dazu, dass es sich um 3MB handelt, die da runtergesaugt werden.
Mit dem Modem kanns a bisserl dauern...
 :lol:


----------



## technofreak (19 Mai 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> dass es sich um 3MB handelt, die da runtergesaugt werden.



Hmm, bei mir sind´s nur 330kB  :gruebel:


----------



## Heiko (19 Mai 2003)

Ich habs nicht gemessen aber für 3 MB hats hier eigentlich nicht gedauert...


----------



## technofreak (19 Mai 2003)

Stan schrieb:
			
		

> DA  hilft wohl NUR. h**p://www.jgarretthood.com/wallpapers/images/goTUX16003.jpg


Was hat der sicherlich nette Pinguin mit dem mehr als unerfreulichen Thema zu tun? 

@Rahmat 
laß uns wieder an der ursprünglichen Stelle fortsetzen ....
Gruß
tf


----------



## Rahmat (19 Mai 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Stan schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dass Linux da bisher zumindest nen Gegenpol bildet, wenn ich mal vom HP-Linux absehe. 



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> @Rahmat
> laß uns wieder an der ursprünglichen Stelle fortsetzen ....
> Gruß
> tf



Und was tun ? Linux benutzen, den Kopf in den Sand stecken, heulen oder doch Atombomben auf Redmond und gleich noch eine auf Washington und den Sitz der NSA ?

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (19 Mai 2003)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Und was tun ? Linux benutzen, den Kopf in den Sand stecken, heulen oder
> doch Atombomben auf Redmond und gleich noch eine auf Washington und den Sitz der NSA ?



1. Pinguine sind außerordentlich niedliche Tiere, nur ihr Lebensraum ist nicht gerade mein Ideal von 
freundlichem Klima   
2. Atombomben wären nach der neuen Verteidigungsdoktrin der USA überlegenswert,
 immerhin gelten 5 kt Bomben ja jetzt als Knallkörper  unk: 
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,249151,00.html
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,248199,00.html
Gruß
tf


----------



## Rahmat (19 Mai 2003)

Ad 1.):
Stimmt schon, auch wenn die keine blue screens kennen.  

Ad 2.):
Und da sage noch mal einer, Bush wäre weniger geisteskrank oder gefährlich als Hitler. :bang:  :bang:  :bang:


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Mai 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Devilfrank schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub der Kaffee hatte noch nicht gewirkt...
 :roll: 
330k ist natürlich richtig.

Nur kurz nebenbei.


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Mai 2003)

Was wird aber passieren, wenn sich Linux immer mehr durchsetzt.
Wird es open bleiben? Oder wird es nicht eher den Marktgesetzen folgend in Profit gebracht und irgendwann den gleichen Weg gehen?


----------



## Rahmat (19 Mai 2003)

Hey Frank,

"Das ist die Frage aller Fragen,.....".

Und ich glaube es gibt immer noch Leute, die bei Open Source nur an kostenlose Software denken und nicht den Schimmer einer Ahnung davon haben, was u.U. wirkich auf der Strecke bleibt (siehe Thread-Anfang). Ich glaube, Ideale waren auf diesem Gebiet noch nie so notwendig wie heute... (wie theatralisch)

 Rahmat


----------



## Guest (20 Mai 2003)

Moin

Selbst wenn es 3MB wären, man muß sich ja nicht alles herunterladen.
Neulich habe ich für einen  Kumpel  American Army downgeloadet,
über 300Mb als Zip-Datei. das hat schon etwas gedauert.
Im übrigen finde ich es wichtig, das es auch noch andere Bs gibt, da
kann sich "Bill Bo" und seine Bande nicht alles erlauben. Wenn die zu 
dreist werden, lern ich eben Linux. Wenn die sich mit ihren Vorstellungen
durchsetzen, kann ich mir ja gleich eine Fernsteuerung implantieren
lassen. 
Aber bei aller Kritik, die Geschäftspolitik von Ms. ist ja nicht unklug.
Bevor sich jemand aufregt, ich rede nicht von Fairness.
Wen schon XP  mit seinem Mitteilungsdrang nach Hause nervt,  müßte
Palladium & Co. eigentlich richtig zum :kotz: finden.

M.f.G.

Stan

Ps.technofreak
Soll ich noch eine Erklärung  zur Wallpaper schreiben?
Das Tier, das Linus "inspirierte" lebt(e) in wärmeren Gefilden (Sydney?).


----------



## technofreak (20 Mai 2003)

Hi Rahmat 
Das  wirklich bedrückende an der Geschichte ist, daß Otto Normalo und dazu zählen alle  inklusive unsere Regierung,
(die trotz vollmundiger Ankündigungen Open source einzusetzen, direkte Verträge mit M$ ausgehandelt haben), 
mehr oder minder keine Wahl haben und bereits voll erpreßbar sind. 
Aber das paßt ja schließlich auch in das Gesamtbild: der gläserne  Bürger....

Die ständigen Einwürfe mit Linux wär das nicht passiert, sind genau so hilfreich wie der Slogan "Busse und Bahnen,
bequem und sicher". Im Einzelfall mag das sogar stimmen, nur kann man es leider nicht auf die 
große Mehrheit der User anwenden.  Wenn ich mir z.B  einen meiner Bekannten
 (Einzelunternehmer mit ein paar Halbtagskräften) vorstelle , daß der Linux einsetzen soll. 
Ach du liebe Güte: wovon soll er denn den Linuxguru  bezahlen und vor allem wo kriegt er alle seine  Programme als Linuxversion her

Windows hab ich ihm mit Müh und Not soweit beigebracht, daß er sich selbst helfen kann....
Gruß
tf


----------



## Rahmat (20 Mai 2003)

Hi TF,
das ist das Dilemma auf den Punkt gebracht, und mir geht es nicht viel anders.


----------



## technofreak (21 Mai 2003)

Und weiter geht es mit der M$ Abhängigkeit: 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-21.05.03-000/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Linux gerät in München ins Hintertreffen*
> 
> Die PCs der Münchener Stadtverwaltung könnten entgegen bisheriger Annahmen anscheinend künftig weiter mit Software von Microsoft laufen. Das Softwareunternehmen stehe kurz davor, den entsprechenden Auftrag der Stadtverwaltung zu gewinnen und die bislang favorisierte Linux-Lösung aus dem Feld zu schlagen, berichtet die Financial Times Deutschland. Dies habe die Fraktionssprecherin der SPD im Stadtrat bestätigt. *Microsoft soll einen Rabatt von 15 Prozent eingeräumt haben.* Die abschließende Entscheidung will der Stadtrat in seiner Sitzung am 28. Mai treffen.
> 
> München wäre die erste deutsche Großstadt gewesen, die auf Linux umsteigt. So schien es zumindest vor einem Jahr, als der Stadtrat wegen Microsofts Preispolitik eine Studie in Auftrag gegeben hatte, in der geprüft werden sollte, ob es sich für die Stadt lohnt, wenn sie auf Open-Source-Software umsteigt. *Seinerzeit meinte SPD-Stadtrat Gerd Baumann, Leiter der IT-Abteilung der Landesversicherungsanstalt Oberbayern, Microsoft betreibe mit allen technischen Tricks und Kniffen eine Monopolpolitik, die eines Tages zu einer totalen und kostspieligen Abhängigkeit führen werde.*



Seinerzeit.......................

tf


----------



## technofreak (21 Mai 2003)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Wann werden Atombombentests endlich auch in Redmond gemacht?


Hi Rahmat,
Warte. warte nur ein Weilchen....
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,249562,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> SIEG FÜR BUSH
> US-Senat erlaubt Entwicklung von Mini-Atomwaffen
> Die Falken in der US-Regierung haben einen weiteren Sieg errungen: Der Senat beschloss die Aufhebung des Verbots zur Entwicklung kleiner Atomwaffen, so genannter "Mini-Nukes". Die Opposition warnt bereits vor einem neuen weltweiten Rüstungswettlauf und dem ersten Nuklearwaffen-Einsatz seit Hiroschima


Der Irsinn hat Konjunktur und ein Testgelände ist ja nicht weit......
tf .


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2003)

Die spinnen echt.
Da hat man seinerzeit noch die Angst vor "Rucksack-Atombomben" in Terroristenhand verbreitet und jetzt bauen die die Dinger selber.
Die glauben doch nicht wirklich, dass die Terroristen nicht an sowas drankommen wenn es erst mal entwickelt ist... :-(


----------



## Rahmat (21 Mai 2003)

Und das einzige Problem hierzulande ist, auf welchem Wege man der sch...-US-Administration in den A... kriechen kann, damit diese nicht mehr beleidigt ist. :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

fu** Rumsfeld, fu** Bush  :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## technofreak (21 Mai 2003)

Hi Rahmat 

http://vds-ev.de/literatur/texte/denglisch-notwendigkeit.php


> Wie sagte doch Winston Churchill? Die Deutschen hat man vor den Füßen oder an der Kehle!


(es gibt eine etwas härtere Überlieferung des Zitats , betreffend des ersten Teils....)
Der Artikel lohnt sich! 

Nachtrag der Atomkrieg für jedermann  

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,249659,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *US-NUKLEARPLÄNE
> "Einbahnstraße in den Atomkrieg"*
> Die Washingtoner Falken haben sich einen alten Wunsch erfüllt: Der US-Senat stimmte der
> Entwicklung von Atomwaffen zu, die klein genug sein sollen, um einen Einsatz denkbar zu machen.
> ...



Was geht bloß in den Köpfen dieser "Falken" vor, wahrscheinlich nichts, im Vakuum gibt es bekanntlich keine chemische Aktivität .....
Und das Ganze wird in der deutschen Öffentlichkeit nicht mal ansatzweise zur Kenntnis genommen,
womit wir wieder bei dem nicht vorhanden kritisch/investigativen Journalismus wären

Gruß
tf


----------



## technofreak (28 Mai 2003)

Doch ein Lichtblick, M$ scheint es in München doch nicht geschafft zu haben, alles zu vereinnahmen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-28.05.03-004/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft kann in München nicht "fensterln"
> 
> Als erste deutsche Großstadt stellt München die rund 14.000 städtischen Computer von Windows auf Linux um. Mit den Stimmen von SPD, Bündnis 90/Die Grünen/Rosa Liste, FDP, ÖDP, REP und PDS folgte die Vollversammlung des Stadtrats damit einem entsprechenden Antrag von Oberbürgermeister Christian Ude. Die Kosten der mehrere Jahre dauernden Umstellung werden einschließlich Personal- und Schulungskosten auf knapp 30 Millionen Euro taxiert.



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-28.05.03-006/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> IBM: Münchener Entscheidung ein "Ritterschlag für Linux"
> 
> Auf den 30-Millionen-Euro-Auftrag der Stadt München, ihre Computer mit neuer Software zu versehen, war Microsoft nicht unbedingt angewiesen. Rund 7 Milliarden Euro Umsatz machte der Softwaregigant allein im vergangenen Geschäftsquartal, da fällt die Ausstattung von 14.000 PC nicht so sehr ins Gewicht. Insgesamt macht Microsoft laut Marktforschern ein Prozent seines Umsatzes in Deutschland mit Software für die öffentliche Verwaltung. Im Prestigekampf gegen die Open-Source-Bewegung hat die Münchener Niederlage für Microsoft jedoch eine symbolische Bedeutung: Die Ratsversammlung der Stadt hat mit ihrem Votum für Linux und OpenOffice dem weltgrößten Softwarekonzern einen Stich mitten ins Herz versetzt.
> 
> Microsofts Konkurrenten triumphierten nach der Entscheidung des Stadtrats.



tf


----------

